# Maxim Vengerov



## soundoftritones

He's my absolute favourite violinist of all time. Although he's not as technically skilled as Heifetz, he does come very close. I feel that he's like the Lang Lang of the violin - his expression, passion, and unparalleled artistry for this instrument and accompaniments is absolutely captivating.


----------



## ptr

I accually think that hes technical skills are greater the the Heifetz, where his lagging behin is in the emotional highs that defined Heifetz or Oistrakh for that, which might be better comparison...
The Lang Lang innuendo completely miss the point, Lang Lang is a mechanical robot in comparison, something that just repeat what he's been told!

If You have to heard David Oistrakh or Leonid Kogan, the you have dom pleasant discovering to do, they are the heritage Vengerov is the follower a8and master) of!

/ptr


----------



## KenOC

I like Vengerov in "cooler" works like Prokofiev. But I prefer performances that bring more to some emotional works; for instance he can't match Lydia Mordkovich (RIP Lydia) in Shostakovich's first violin concerto.


----------



## Itullian

KenOC said:


> I like Vengerov in "cooler" works like Prokofiev. But I prefer performances that bring more to some emotional works; for instance he can't match Lydia Mordkovich (RIP Lydia) in Shostakovich's first violin concerto.


Ken, wanting more emotion!?
I'm shocked, shocked I tell you.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I had the privilege to hear Vengerov in Gdansk a couple of years ago.

He played some duets with a younger, less experienced (and, it has to be said, much less-skilled) violinist and he was an absoulte treat to listen to. He encouraged his partner in his playing to express herself and he reined in his own playing so as to not overwhelm her but it was a really clear demonstration of how a really skilled performer just 'shines' against competent players. I understand that he has invested quite a lot of time and effort to supporting and encouraging other artists - a top player and a top guy :tiphat:


----------



## EDaddy

KenOC said:


> I like Vengerov in "cooler" works like Prokofiev. But I prefer performances that bring more to some emotional works; for instance he can't match Lydia Mordkovich (RIP Lydia) in Shostakovich's first violin concerto.


I have heard no better in Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No. 1 as with Rostropovich and the LSO. His playing is beyond compare, although I don't know if I'd call his performance "cooler". His performance is full of vim and vigor. Haven't heard him in many other settings so probably can't offer much in the way of a opinion on your comment regarding the "emotional" component.


----------



## EdwardBast

KenOC said:


> I like Vengerov in "cooler" works like Prokofiev. But I prefer performances that bring more to some emotional works; for instance he can't match Lydia Mordkovich (RIP Lydia) in Shostakovich's first violin concerto.


Must disagree. I heard him perform the Shostakovich First with the New York Philharmonic. Stunning. And the best thing about it was that he had such an expansive, flawless sense of line and structure. And I don't know how he could have brought anything more to the "emotional" component. It was exhausting. Then I saw him the next day in a pool hall, 12 blocks north of Lincoln Center, running around the table seeing how fast he could sink the balls while some young woman watched and laughed. The counterman, who saw me watching Vengerov with interest - I was a regular - asked me if I "know who that idiot is." I said "That idiot might be the world's best violinist."


----------



## senza sordino

I love Vengerov, I have four disks of his. The Glazunov is electric, the Shostakovich First vc is superb. I would love to see him perform live. Technically fabulous with a super smooth bow control, bow control I could only dream of.


----------



## Triplets

I last saw Vengerov in concert sometime in the 90s, when he released his two discs pairing the Prokofiev and Shostakovich Concertos. I heard him in Shos/1 and was mighty impressed. I have those 2 discs but haven't played them for years.
I understand that he is more of a thoughtful, contemplative Violinist now, and would like to hear him again.


----------

